# Runny poop



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

I have 4 chickens, breeds unknown, that just moved into their new coop yesterday. I've been giving them ice water, but it's very hot. I also changed their food yesterday. They've been on chick starter grow, but the man at the feed store yesterday got me to buy a food that is for 7 weeks up to egg laying age. Today in the coop I found this runny poop and am wondering if I should be concerned?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not really, just watch.

The move, the heat and extra water intake and the feed switch could all play a part in the runny droppings.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*In general, only when the poop is STICKY and runny; the type that sticks to the bird's vents, do you really need to be concerned.*


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Nothing to be concerned over.


----------

